# Briskett Discussion



## john pen (Apr 9, 2006)

Since Ive got the WSM, Ive done three briskets. The first was about a 12 pounder with a big fat cap. It cooked at a higher temp (around 270) as the smoker was new and I couldnt get the temp down; and it was the best brisket Ive ever had. The second one was a smaller one that was trimmed well, but cooked around 230ish. It was allright, but not as tender as the first. The one today was also a smaller on (about 6lbs) with very little fat. Cooked at around 235. It was better that the second, but not as good as the first. As per a suggestion from my last brisket, I was going to lay bacon across the top, but passed at the last min.

So, do you guys find a bigger brisket any more tender than smaller ones ? How much fat is on the briskets you get ? For the record, Ive been foiling at 160 and pulling at 190..resting for at least an hour..


----------



## langcjl (Apr 10, 2006)

Now you went and brought me out of the woods! That point meat is great for chopped beef sandwiches but  it is really good for ABTs.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Man John this is a tough question to answer. I've cooked/smoked about 40 of them so far and they all were different someway, somehow. Some of my best briskets have been trimmed flats but also had some of them flats not quite up to par. Never cooked one that was plain old nasty or unedible but as the saying goes no two are the same. Full packers seem to be more reliable as far as consistancy goes but we don't eat the point meat so i don't buy them if i can find the flats. I just cooked 2 flats last Tues night for the guys at work on Wednesday and them 2 flats were night and day. The first one i sliced, was up there with the best i ever did and the second one, which was only used as seconds for the guys was so, so. Both rubed down with Woosty sauce and Texas BBQ rub #2 and they were cooked side by side on the WSM over lump and pecan wood but they were worlds apart. So i'll end this rant that when it comes to brisket the luck of the draw has alot to do with it. IMO.  :!:



Not trying to bust balls Bryan, but what do you do with the point if you don't eat it? I love briskets, the whole thing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Since Ive got the WSM, Ive done three briskets. The first was about a 12 pounder with a big fat cap. It cooked at a higher temp (around 270) as the smoker was new and I couldnt get the temp down; and it was the best brisket Ive ever had. The second one was a smaller one that was trimmed well, but cooked around 230ish. It was allright, but not as tender as the first. The one today was also a smaller on (about 6lbs) with very little fat. Cooked at around 235. It was better that the second, but not as good as the first. As per a suggestion from my last brisket, I was going to lay bacon across the top, but passed at the last min.
> 
> So, do you guys find a bigger brisket any more tender than smaller ones ? How much fat is on the briskets you get ? For the record, Ive been foiling at 160 and pulling at 190..resting for at least an hour..



John, 
      Try buying the full brisket (packer), that way you can trim it the way you want it.  Typically there is ALOT of fat on packers, this is a good thing!  You can either separate the point from the flat before or after cooking, it makes no difference.  I leave a lot of fat on mine while it's cooking.  The fat is what's going to give your brisket the great flavor and keep it moist.  When you're ready to slice the flat, just use the back side of your knife and scrape the remaining fat off if you don’t want to eat it.  Also let the brisket rest for at least a couple hours in a cooler, IMO this is critical to having a moist, tender, flavorful brisket.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Look for a flexible brisket.  The "old Wifes" and "they" say that is how to tell a good one.  8-[


----------



## wittdog (Apr 10, 2006)

*fat cap on a diet*

The last Brisket I did didn't have alot of fat either so I decided to Mop it with a mix of Beef Broth and Spices.  I figured that the Beef Broth was just mostly Fat and Water and might help to make up for the lack of a nice fat cap on the Brisket.  I got the idea from using my first smoker a Brinkman. I used to cook ribs on the Bottom rack and a small chicken on the top rack and all that Chicken Juice Dripping on those ribs impartaed a lot of flavor.  I have also used Mops made with Chicken Broth and it's seems to work really well.  My last Brisket came out nice and tender and had a real nice Smoke ring. I served it with White BBQ sauce . Oh Well just my 2 cents. Doing ribs and Chicken tomarrow.


----------



## john pen (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok, so I guess its safe to say there really is no ryme or reason. Ive got another one like the one I did yestarday and am going to try the bacon thing. Im gonna try some differant ideas with the point. Looks like it be good for pot pies !


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

V. Roberts said:
			
		

> I guess I will learn, but this is my first brisket. Due to inclement weather in the forecast I started at 10:00PM and finished at 11:00AM. Then I foiled, towel wrapped and kept it in a cooler for two hours. Part of it is going to be beef pot pie.
> 
> Val
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j187/ ... risket.jpg


Not bad at all for your first brisket.  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ok, so I guess its safe to say there really is no ryme or reason. Ive got another one like the one I did yestarday and am going to try the bacon thing. Im gonna try some differant ideas with the point. Looks like it be good for pot pies !



Also great in chili!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1s1mezeh]
> 
> Not trying to bust balls Bryan, but what do you do with the point if you don't eat it? I love briskets, the whole thing.


Bust away Buddy, i'm a big boy i can take it. Lets just say that my cats love it when daddy buys a packer.  :!:  \/  :happyd:  :boing:[/quote:1s1mezeh]

Are you saying you cook the point only for the cats?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":3q3ae20d][quote="Nick Prochilo":3q3ae20d]
> 
> Not trying to bust balls Bryan, but what do you do with the point if you don't eat it? I love briskets, the whole thing.


Bust away Buddy, i'm a big boy i can take it. Lets just say that my cats love it when daddy buys a packer.  :!:  \/  :happyd:  :boing:[/quote:3q3ae20d]

Are you saying you cook the point only for the cats?[/quote:3q3ae20d]

He's retarded like that!  He likes to keep his pussy's well feed!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 11, 2006)

Got some news for you boys, Take it, or leave it. The key to a good biscuit is internal temp. Those darn things can be the most miserable cut of meat to time and get done in the world. I have had 12 and 15 pound whole CABs get done faster than 8 and 10 pound cuts. Why? Who knows. I take them to a internal temp of 190F then let it rest for 30 min. Then slice. I also have had them "stall' and sit at 160F to 170F for hours with no apparent reason. They can be a real SOB sometimes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Got some news for you boys, Take it, or leave it. *The key to a good biscuit is internal temp.* Those darn things can be the most miserable cut of meat to time and get done in the world. I have had 12 and 15 pound whole CABs get done faster than 8 and 10 pound cuts. Why? Who knows. I take them to a internal temp of 190F then let it rest for 30 min. Then slice. I also have had them "stall' and sit at 160F to 170F for hours with no apparent reason. They can be a real SOB sometimes.



I agree Chris, those damned 12lb biscuits can be a bitch to get tender!  :taunt:


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a big biscuit.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 11, 2006)

Ooops


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Ooops



 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Ooops



ROFL... Don't ever typo around these bunch of .....








forum guys.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got that right :!: 
They don't miss a thing #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BLOW ME YANKEE BOY!  PUFF????  What Fairy Farm did you come from anyways?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought we were talking about Brisket????????? fftop:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I thought we were talking about Brisket????????? fftop:



We are..................................but you can still blow me PUFFY!  8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 11, 2006)

*Ahem*, some people's children. Let's get back to 12lb. biscuits.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 11, 2006)

V. Roberts said:
			
		

> I guess I will learn, but this is my first brisket. Due to inclement weather in the forecast I started at 10:00PM and finished at 11:00AM. Then I foiled, towel wrapped and kept it in a cooler for two hours. Part of it is going to be beef pot pie.
> 
> Val
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j187/ ... risket.jpg



It looked really good V, nice smoke ring!
There is alot of info to learn here :!: 
Just did my first one 2 months ago,came out real nice. 
But like I said, still have alot to learn :!:


----------



## zilla (Apr 11, 2006)

Brisket Sucks!! Yes a Texan actually admitted it so I'll say it again, Brisket Sucks!! I'd rather eat boiled chicken. On rare occation you hit one right but if the meat isn't consistant then it sucks to cook it.


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know how many I have cooked but the brisket you start with is the key. Choice is better that select and if you can get prime they need to be treaded differently than the choice. 

The stall is your friend that is when the connective tissue is being broken down and I find that rushing a brisket through the stall doesn't give you as good finished product as one that is allowed to go through on it's own.

I don't foil untill the brisket hits 190 internal then it is aloowed to rest in dry cooler for min of 2 hours, 4 hours is better.

Prime briskets requirer lower than normal pit temps I would use. 200 to 210 pits don't cook the fat out as the conective tissue is breaking down. Cooked at higher pit temps change the texture and you get the wrong mouth feel.

I find that full packers give me the best results regularly, flats can be done well but the window for problems is much larger.
Jim


----------

